# صلاة



## sunny man (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*صلاة*​*ربى والهى مخلصي يسوع ..حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*​*يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى*​*اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه ..تأن بى** خلجاتى*​*فقد ذبل جسدى و لصقت بى اتعاب** الطريق*​*هانت ايامى و ظلمنى الرفيق*​*جئت اليك .ربى نجينى** .*​*ضربت الشمس رأسى و برد الليل اقتحم** حياتى*​*نالت منى افكار اليأس ..حطمتنى** احزانى*​*طلبت لنفسى الكثير..وما وجدته أدمى** ايامى*​*وهنت عيناى من بكاءا..سالت دموعا اثقلت** جفونى*​*يا حبيبى اصرخ اليك اليوم*​*نجينى ..ارفعنى من مذلتى*​*ضعفت نفسى يا حبيبى ..لا احتمل هذا** كله*​*أحنت ظهرى احزان قلبى** ..*​*قزفت بى فى جب من خوف و رعب*​*الهى لا تتركنى ..لا تتركنى*​*ارسل لى ملاكا يحرسنى من ظلمه** الطريق*​*قد غدر بي صديقا يوما ..ويوما** حبيب*​*تركنى كل احبائى و سرت تائها** كائيب*​*دروبى صارت خرابا*​*اشواك لا تخيب*​*اه يا ربى*​*اسمعنى ..اسمع** توسلاتى*​*قوينى فى ضعفى*​*ارفع نفسى*​*أنر لى طرقات حياتى*​*احتاجك جدا*​*لا ترد نفسى*​*طالبت معونتك*​*لا تدعنى اخزى امام** همومى*​*وان انكسر بى فخا نجينى*​*وان ذلت قدماى احملنى*​* يا ربى *​*اركن اليك كل ما فى صدرى*​*غرقت بين امواج*​*تلاطمت بى ..كسرت** عظامى*​*فاضت داخلى الماء*​*اذابت كيانى*​*خنقت انفاسى*​*أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك*​*احتمى بك ..تضمنى*​*يا ربى*​*ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك** اذنبت*​*اغفره لى ..سامحينى*​*اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى*​*ما فعلته و لم ادركه*​*جرما لوثت به ذاتك** فيا*​*لا تاخذ بحماقتى*​*فانا لست الا صغير*​*وأخطائى اكبر منى*​*جرحت يداك بمسامير*​*اكليلا بدلت تاجك به*​*الهى لم اكن اعى ما افعل*​*لم تدرك يداى كم من سياطا ضربتك** بها*​*ولكنى قتلتك يوما و قتلت اعز** حبيب*​*سامحنى يا الهى*​*سامحنى يا حبيبى*​*+*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

صلاه فى غايه الروعه والجمال

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eva.f (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

يا ربى
ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت
اغفره لى ..سامحينى
صلاه رائعه بجد يا sunny man  ربنا يعوض تعبك ويقويك ​


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

سلام المسيح:

سامحني يارب


----------



## sunny man (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> صلاه فى غايه الروعه والجمال​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرا على المرور


----------



## sunny man (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



eva.f قال:


> يا ربى
> 
> ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت
> اغفره لى ..سامحينى
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور


----------



## sunny man (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> سامحني يارب


 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

طلبه وصلوه جميله جداا

حقا الروب تصبح اشواك ,, مادام الانسان بعيد عن الرب

شكراا ليكم


----------



## sunny man (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة*



النهيسى قال:


> طلبه وصلوه جميله جداا
> 
> حقا الروب تصبح اشواك ,, مادام الانسان بعيد عن الرب
> 
> شكراا ليكم


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

